# Circuito interno LM317



## Javisco (May 12, 2008)

Hola que tal, escribo espero alguien de ustedes me pueda ayudar con este regulador el LM317, si alguien sabe como funciona internamente me refiero al diagrama de bloques interno (no me refiero al diagrama esquematico) adjunto el diagrama que encontre pero en realidad no se como trabaja internamente....si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradezco por favor...


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 13, 2008)

No se bien, pero el LM317 creo q regula y estabiliza 12 volts no?, bueno en el primer bloque, en la entrada del integrado esta el circuito que establece el voltaje de referencia basado en el cual el integrado regula latension. como ser un diodo zenner que t mantiene en un voltaje dado aunque el voltaje de entrada varie., luego el operacional dentro estabiliza la tension y los transistores de salida aumentan un poco la corriente que este puede entregar, por ultimo la resistencia de salida limita los valores de tension y corriente y a la vez actua como filtro cuando en el exterior del integrado se coloca un capacitor ceramico de 100nF.


----------



## Javisco (May 15, 2008)

Que onda DJ DRACO, muchas gracias por responderme, disculpa por tardar en agradecerte.....es la explicacion que necesitaba para entenderle como trabaja muchas gracias por tu tiempo.....que estes bien..


----------



## mariachy (May 22, 2008)

hola electronicos... tengo una duda por que no puedo coincidir entre el data sheet y los profesores... les cuento yo lei el data sheet del lm317 y ahi sale que el integrado es capaz de ajustar un voltaje entre los rangos de 1.25 minimo y 37v maximo con una entrada de 40 volts como maximo ya que el integrado consume un voltaje de referencia de 1.25 y tiene otra caida de tensión de 1.75v eso me resta 3v a a los 40 volts maximos con los que puedo operar por eso da 37v y no 40v. ahora se dice q el integrado cuando esta regulando 1.25 volts (osea) en su minimo y la entrada es de 40v eso quiere decir que el integrado esta conteniendo 38.75v entre los terminales de entrada y salida... segun el datasheet este voltaje puede ser hasta 40v.... aca viene mi duda...
mis profesores dicen que si entro al lm317 con 40 v podre regular desde 1.25 a 37 (cercano a los 40v de la fuente) y que si entro al lm317 con 80v podre regular desde 41.25v hasta 77v ya que entre esos rangos no estoy acumulando mas alla de 40v entre los pines de entrada y salida (el maximo permitido segun el datasheet) suponiendo que puedo alimentar este integrado con cualquier valor de tension y siempre podre regular entre un rango de 40v osea, si entro con 100 volts podre regular entre 60 y 100 si entro con 70 regulare entr 30 y 70...

no encontre nada de esto en el datasheet... y me parece un tanto ilogico por que si fuera asi de igual forma tendria que tener un maximo permitido... me imajino que no puedo meterle 1000v y regular entre 960v y 1000v este maximo nunca sale en el datasheet  el tope siempre es 40v de hecho los graficos tampoco superan los 30 o 40 v ademas el voltaje minimo que
puede lograr el lm317 es de 1.25v ya que ese es el voltaje de referencia que se tiene en la gran majoria de las configuraciones segun el fabricante. y si es que la referencia es otra la aplicacion es sobre cargadores de barerias, fuentes estabilizadas con gran exactitud, etc. etc. pero siempre vordea ese valor pero en el caso de una configuracion de 30 a 70 volts cuando el integrado este en el minimo osea 30v el potenciometro de ajuste estaria en 0 ohm eso quiere decir que los 30 volts estarian siendo el voltaje de referencia... un valor muy lejano al voltaje de referencia con el cualtrabaja el integrado (1.25 volts) por eso no le encuentro logica a lo que me dicen los profesores...

por favor les pido una explicacion a esto... por que si me lo dicen los profesores... por algo deve ser...


cualquier respuesta es bienvenida... espero haberme explicado lo mejor posible...

salu2 desde chile


----------



## Nilfred (May 22, 2008)

Fijate que en la forma que se usa normalmente ninguna pata esta aterrada, lo que el integrado "ve" es la diferencia de potencial entre sus patas. Entre ADJ y Vout siempre hay 1,25v.


----------



## mariachy (May 22, 2008)

y por que ningun grafico del datasheet habla de tensiones mas altas en la salida... siempre indica como maximo 40v entre la salida y tierra... y por que los circuitos de ejemplo tampoco hablan de tensiones sobre los 35v... y por que nunca he visto ningun esquema con ese integrado que maneje tensiónes mas altas de 40v en su entrada... de hecho nunca he visto algo asi ni en papel ni funcionando... 

espero respuesta... gracias por la atensión...
salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2008)

Como dijo mi amigo Alberto: "! Todo es relativo ¡"

Si respetas entre entrada y salida los 40V y entre entrada y el pin de referencia 40V no habra problema.
Lo que se hace es engañar al integrado para que vea solo 40 V entre entrada y el pin de referencia, "Levantando" la tension de este por sobre GND, por ejemplo mediante uno o varios zener´s.
O sea puedes entrar con 80V y sacar 55V, siempre que entre los 80V y el pin de referencia no alla mas de 40V, para lo cual colocas el zener correspondiente (40V)

Puse 40V como ejemplo no me fije en el datasheet si este es realmente el valor maximo

Mira este esquema, tienes un regulador fijo que se supone te entrega 12V (Por ejemplo), si le colocas un zener de 12V, ahora te entregara 24, esa es la idea.

Parte de la tension la soportara el regulador y parte el zener


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

Siempre con esos aportes tan útiles fogonazo.
la verdad es que sorprende lo que sabes.
espero alguna vez saber una semifusa parte de lo que sabes.

jejeje, nos vemos.


----------



## jomicaro (May 26, 2008)

Javisco: Te recomiendo esta pagina, hay bastante información de semiconductores.

www.datasheetcatalog.com


----------



## 20deoctubre (Ago 1, 2009)

hola
alguien me podria decir que funcion cumple el diodo zenner que esta a la terminal de adj en el diagrama interno del circuito regulador lm317.

la tension nominal del diodo es de 6 volts, lo que me hace pensar que lo unico que vera el circuito despues del catodo del zenner seran precisamente los 6 volts. pero que pasa con la regulacion exterior entonces?

no lo logro entender.

gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 2, 2009)

Velo así: Son 2 reguladores en uno, una cosa es si la tensión es hasta 10v y otra cosa es si la tensión supera los 10v.


----------



## gustavo morales (May 29, 2010)

Alguien puede explicarme como funciona el lm317 en el orcad, porque me sale error. alguien que me pueda ayudar por favor


----------



## damianred (Oct 4, 2011)

hace la prueba en la realidad. arma un circuito y metele 75 volt y mira como  se pone verde. yo lo hice. posta cambia de color (jajaja)


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 6, 2011)

Ponele un generoso disipador, dejalo un rato hasta que el disipador se ponga azul.
Ponete los anteojos de seguridad  y cortocircuitá la salida. 
pss:


----------

